# Please help, tail injury and wearing a collar



## Idontlikecoffee

Hi

I"m in a desperate situation here and would really appreciate some advice.

I came home today to find my 5 month old kitten Milo had damaged his tail, the tip has about 1cm of skin scraped off, he's an indoor cat, and i have no idea how it has happened, he and other cat Jacob often play attacking each others tails but i'm not sure how this sort of damage could have been done, but it has 

I've just taken little Milo to the vets and they have given me antibiotics, Noroclav 50g and pain killer Metacam oral suspension, and a plastic collar to put on him so he can't keep licking the wound.

I"ve just bought him a cat collar so he can wear the plastic head collar and put it on him, he's just gone totally wild, running round bumping into things with a look of pure terror, then he backed himself into a corner, eyes wild, panting heavily. He's quite a highly strung little cat and its unbearable to see him so upset, confused and afraid.

I took the collar of him because i could not bare to watch him so upset and terrified.

Can anyone who has had to put a head collar on a cat tell me if this is normal behaviour, should i put it back on? will he get used to it, it has me in tears to see him so upset, but i know it is for his own good.

The vet discussed the option of putting some sort of dressing on it but she said he would need to be anaesthetised to do this, and he might work it off, and it would need to be done every few days.

I had a young cat die under anaesthetic while be spayed once, so i'm not keen on the idea of him having to go under anaesthetic, but seeing his distress at having the collar it might be an option.

The vet also said if he would not let it heal he might have to have the tip of his tail amputated, but that still might not cure the problem as that might not heal either if he still licks it and does not let it heal

I'm so so worried about this, even though the wound looks quite minor i can see it being a problem that could potentially never be resolved.

If i could get him happy with the collar then hopefully surgery would not be needed, i'm not sure if i should persevere? I suppose i should, but what if he never accepts it?

Today and over the weekend i can be with him all the time, and at the moment i'm just distracting him when he goes to lick his tail, but i can't stop him overnight, and on Monday i go back to work.

Is it even safe to leave a collar on a cat unattended? i can get my Mum to nip in two or three times a day when i'm at work, I'm really not sure what to do for the best.

Sorry this is quite long, i'd really appreciate some advice from someone who has experienced a similar thing.

On the plus side he is 100% happy and fine in himself, bombing about like normal, eating well, he does lick his tail quite often so it must be hurting him a bit.


----------



## chillminx

Is this a cone collar or an Elizabethan style collar like this:

Comfy Collar Veterinary Collar Size 3: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

If it's not one of these I wondered if he might accept this style more willingly, providing you could find one small enough for a 5 mth old kitten.

I do recall years ago one of my previous cats (RIP) had to wear a cone collar
after an operation. Just like your cat she was rather highly strung, and she went berserk with the collar on. There was no way I could leave it on her, and I remember how I and my OH took turns to sit with her, including all thru the night, for about 3 nights, to stop her licking the wound.

After 3 nights the wound had scabbed over and she was less interested in licking it, so we decided to risk leaving her without supervision, and with no buster collar on. Luckily it was OK! But I appreciate not everyone has the resources to give their cat round the clock supervision.

The thing is with tail injuries they can be hard to heal, so it is very important she does not lick the wound. I would not put the collar on her if it upsets her badly because if she's very stressed it's going to delay the healing process. So I would go for having dressings put on, even if it means going back to the vet every couple of days.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

chillminx said:


> Is this a cone collar or an Elizabethan style collar like this:
> 
> Comfy Collar Veterinary Collar Size 3: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
> 
> If it's not one of these I wondered if he might accept this style more willingly, providing you could find one small enough for a 5 mth old kitten.
> 
> I do recall years ago one of my previous cats (RIP) had to wear a cone collar
> after an operation. Just like your cat she was rather highly strung, and she went berserk with the collar on. There was no way I could leave it on her, and I remember how I and my OH took turns to sit with her, including all thru the night, for about 3 nights, to stop her licking the wound.
> 
> After 3 nights the wound had scabbed over and she was less interested in licking it, so we decided to risk leaving her without supervision, and with no buster collar on. Luckily it was OK! But I appreciate not everyone has the resources to give their cat round the clock supervision.
> 
> The thing is with tail injuries they can be hard to heal, so it is very important she does not lick the wound. I would not put the collar on her if it upsets her badly because if she's very stressed it's going to delay the healing process. So I would go for having dressings put on, even if it means going back to the vet every couple of days.


Thanks for the reply, i think i should have put this post in the health and nutrition section, but i don't know how to move it.

I have been given a collar like this :



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I will look into the sort you mentioned, with this plastic one he can't even hold his head properly, and i don't think he could drink either.

I have to work Monday to Thursday, but then i think i might be able to get 12 days off, so i could then follow him around 100% of the time, and distract him from licking, nights might be difficult as i live on my own, but he sleeps on the bed so I might be able to stop him, i'm not sure.

Dressings are an option, i can't imagine how there is anyway it could be dressed so he did not get it off, but it would be worth a try.


----------



## chillminx

Yes, the one showing in your photo is a "cone" collar. You would have to take it off for her to eat and drink. She looks very miserable in it, poor mite. I would definitely try the buster collar, however she might possibly be able to reach her tail with that one. 

i think a dressing would have to be wrapped quite tightly and that in itself could delay healing as there would be no oxygen getting to the wound. But if it is the only option........


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

chillminx said:


> Yes, the one showing in your photo is a "cone" collar. You would have to take it off for her to eat and drink. She looks very miserable in it, poor mite. I would definitely try the buster collar, however she might possibly be able to reach her tail with that one.
> 
> i think a dressing would have to be wrapped quite tightly and that in itself could delay healing as there would be no oxygen getting to the wound. But if it is the only option........


Thats just a pic i found on google, but that cat certainly looked depressed. :frown5:

i've just ordered the comfy collar in the smallest size, i've measured his neck and it should be a good fit.

Hopefully with that in place, and me being able to keep a close eye on him on my days off, it might have a chance to heal.


----------



## Forester

I know that it is really dreadful to see a cat which is wearing an Elizabethan Collar for the first time. I 've been through it.

My last cat had to wear one for over 8 weeks due to a non healing corneal ulcer. I would say that it took him 48 hours to relax with it on. He was reversing everywhere because he couldn't see where he was going and at times trying to do backward somersaults. He bumped into the furniture repeatedly.Within 3 or 4 days he had learnt to allow room for the collar when walking around and was also able to eat( from a large casserole lid) and use the tray ( I had changed his usual deep tray for a very shallow one to make it easier for him to get in and out). The first night I had to use a large flower pot saucer as a tray as the shops were all closed and it was all that I could find which was suitable.

I actually found it less stressful for both of us to leave the collar on for him to get used to as the sound of the "popper" fastenings on the collar really freaked him out. I had a couple of sleepless nights due to being too frightened to go to sleep in case he hurt himself or got caught up. There was one incident where he went under the bed and got the collar lodged in the bedsprings

I would weigh up how much damage your cat would be likely to do without the collar against the trauma of him getting used to it. In my case I had little choice. There was a danger that my cat might lose his eye if it started to deteriorate.

If you do decide to continue with the collar it does get much better in time. After a couple of weeks Eric was even managing to jump on and off the window sills. I personally would not let a cat outside and out of sight with a collar on though.

Good Luck


----------



## chillminx

Just to say this is the collar I would always try and use instead of the usual Elizabethan/cone collar. (I believe the OP has now ordered one to try for her cat)

ProCollars - inflatable protective collars for dogs and cats


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Its been an eventful night, but i think i'm we're actually getting somewhere now.

I decided to put the normal collar i had just bought Milo on him (bought to attach to the cone collar on), he has never had any sort of collar on at all and i thought it might be good to get him used to the sensation in stages.

He did not like it, but he wasn't scared, just really annoyed, after an hour of trying to get it off, he resigned himself to keeping it on and ignored it.

I did a good job of following him around during the afternoon and evening, distracting him if he tried to lick his tail, and it seemed to be scabbing over a bit at bedtime.

I stayed awake as long as i could, and he fell asleep beside me on my pillow, i work up at 2am to check on him, and was really sad to see his tail tip was bleeding again, he must have licked it raw.

Feeling really desperate, i decided to try and put a dressing on it, he did not seem to mind, but i think it irritated him as he was paying even more attention to his tail, and was not so easily distracted.

It was all seeming quite hopeless, i had not ordered the other collar in time for delivery today, so it would not come until Monday, so I thought i would try him with his cone collar again. This time he was not as distraught, more confused than anything, he did not go crazy, i think getting him used to the feeling of having a normal collar around his neck helped.

My next problem became my other cat, Jacob. They have never been locked in a room, ever, but i had to close my bedroom door to prevent Milo from falling down the stairs, as he seemed uncoordinated with his collar on.

If i locked Jacob out of the bedroom he went crazy to get in, if i locked him in he got crazy to get out, he ended up staying in and eventually settled for a couple of hours, but i did notice that Jacob was worrying Milos tail, so i can't leave them together unattended now, which is stressing Jacob out as he hates to be apart from Milo.

At the moment things seem to be going well, Milo seems to be getting used to his collar, and he's even been playing sometimes, my only concern is that he might still be able to get to his tail, the vet said the cone might be too small, because he had such a small neck he had to have a small cone. At the moment that does not seem to be happening, but i think its because the cone is distracting him from thinking of his tail, i hope when he's not more used to it his attention does not turn to trying to get to it.

I think this situation might end up more upsetting for Jacob not Milo, which is upsetting to see, but can't be helped, thanks for the replies, i'm feeling a bit hopeful now that this might eventually be sorted


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Forester said:


> I know that it is really dreadful to see a cat which is wearing an Elizabethan Collar for the first time. I 've been through it.
> 
> My last cat had to wear one for over 8 weeks due to a non healing corneal ulcer. I would say that it took him 48 hours to relax with it on. He was reversing everywhere because he couldn't see where he was going and at times trying to do backward somersaults. He bumped into the furniture repeatedly.Within 3 or 4 days he had learnt to allow room for the collar when walking around and was also able to eat( from a large casserole lid) and use the tray ( I had changed his usual deep tray for a very shallow one to make it easier for him to get in and out). The first night I had to use a large flower pot saucer as a tray as the shops were all closed and it was all that I could find which was suitable.
> 
> I actually found it less stressful for both of us to leave the collar on for him to get used to as the sound of the "popper" fastenings on the collar really freaked him out. I had a couple of sleepless nights due to being too frightened to go to sleep in case he hurt himself or got caught up. There was one incident where he went under the bed and got the collar lodged in the bedsprings
> 
> I would weigh up how much damage your cat would be likely to do without the collar against the trauma of him getting used to it. In my case I had little choice. There was a danger that my cat might lose his eye if it started to deteriorate.
> 
> If you do decide to continue with the collar it does get much better in time. After a couple of weeks Eric was even managing to jump on and off the window sills. I personally would not let a cat outside and out of sight with a collar on though.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks, thats given me some hope.

How is Eric now? did he make a full recovery? did you manage to save his eye?


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Jacob and Milo, Milo is the light coloured one who is awake.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Not impressed, but at least not too stressed 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Forester

Your boys are both beautiful.

In that last pic Milo certainly does look as though he is getting used to the collar. It doesn't take them long to adapt. 

Unfortunately I can't offer any advice on how to help Jacob get used to Milo wearing the collar. Eric was an only cat so we were lucky that there were no others who needed to adapt to his "new" appearance.

Eric's eye healed eventually, thank you for asking, but sadly he had to be put to sleep 6 months later.

Is Milo managing to eat and drink with the collar on?. I had to "assist" Eric to eat in his until he developed a successful technique but it didn't take long. He did, however get the edge of the collar very dirty each time he ate. Luckily , it was a slightly more deluxe model which had a soft edging around the outside and against his neck and I was able to wipe the outside edge to keep it clean. I would have bought a "softer" version for Eric if I had thought that it would be effective however I felt that the softer collars would not have given the eyes sufficient protection.

Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

So sorry to hear that you lost Eric , at least you known you tried everything to save him. 

Up to a few minutes ago things were going well with Milo, until he proceeded to sit down with his tail between his legs and bite his tail with the collar on!

I'm hoping the new type of collar i have ordered won't allow him to do that, and he has not tried to bite his tail again, but i'm a little disheartened


----------



## Wiz201

I have heard of a method to use a plastic hair curler, you put it on the end of the tail and the theory is that the air will get to the wound but the cat can't lick it.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Wiz201 said:


> I have heard of a method to use a plastic hair curler, you put it on the end of the tail and the theory is that the air will get to the wound but the cat can't lick it.


Thanks thats very interesting, it might be an option if the collars fail, if i could find a way of making it stay on.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Chilling out in the sunshine, after being washed by Jacob



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Wiz201

looks like he's getting used to it


----------



## Vixxen

one of your NFC's damaged the tip of her tail when she was around 9 months old....in the house too! no idea how. She skinned the tip but unfortunately vets had to take it off


----------



## Forester

Milo certainly looks very relaxed about the collar. If Jacob has been assisting him with his ablutions then I would imagine that he is adjusting too.

It doesn't look as though you have too much to worry about so long as you can prevent Milo from reaching the tip of his tail.:smile:


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Vixxen said:


> one of your NFC's damaged the tip of her tail when she was around 9 months old....in the house too! no idea how. She skinned the tip but unfortunately vets had to take it off


That sounds just like Milos tail, I'm so sorry she had to have some of her tail amputated, did they just take the tip off? Did it take a long time to heal after the surgery?

Why could it not heal on its own? did your kitty keep bothering it? did you keep in dressed, or leave it open?

Also how long was it from the time you girl damaged her tail, to the point the vet said that it would be best to have part of her tail amputated?

Sorry for all the questions, but you're the first person i've found who has had a similar experience.

I hope you're lovely girl is fine now.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Thanks for the replies, by the end of yesterday evening Milo had become an expert at sitting down with his tail between his legs, and using his paws to pull his tail tip to the top of the cone, and then reaching his head out as far as he could and bite the end of his tail 

I decided to do some DIY modifications to the cone, and used some flexible plastic and tape to add about an inch to the length of the cone, i was a bit worried as i had to use a lot of tape and it added to the weight of the cone quite a lot, and also meant he could not see through it very well.

He was not happy with the modification, as he had got quite used to the original cone, but seems to be getting used to it, its not a great solution but at the moment it seems to be working, but i wonder when he gets more used to it, he might try his old tricks again, and i'm not sure if he will be able to still get to his tail, hopefully not


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

I got Milo's blow up collar, it was much more comfortable for him, but sadly he could easily reach his tail tip without on.

It would probably be great for body wounds.


----------



## rose

I have no experience of anything like this, but I would try and make some sort of finger shaped sleeve/stocking that fits over the end of the tail and attach it to a harness on his body. Nightmare! Good luck!


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Just and update:

I've just come back from the vets, and she says it has improved a bit, i don't think its helped that i've been working for the last four days so had to bandage it quite a lot so he could not get to it. I really think it need to be out in the open air to dry out and heal up.

I now have the next 12 days off so i can be with him all the time, so i was leaving the tail open, but he managed to scratch it in a second before i could distract him, and there is a tiny drop of blood on it, even though he cant get to it with his mouth as the collar is bigger, he's very good at tapping it and scratching it with his frount paws.

I've made an oversized plastic open ended tube to put on the end of his tail, i'm hoping with it on he will not be able to get the wound but that air can circulate around it.

I was worried he would go crazy with it on, but he seems very calm and not too concerned about it, with me being here all the time i can make sure he does not pull it off, I really think its the only hope i have of getting it to heal, i'm just going to have to see how it goes.

The vet said i should clean it regularly with salt water, but i'm worried it will never be able to scab over if i keep cleaning it.


----------



## chillminx

I sympathise with you. One of my cats has recently scraped a large chunk out of one of his front paw pads - a nasty place to have a wound, as difficult to keep dirt out of it, particularly as he is an outdoor cat (who gets very stressed if he is not allowed out..) 

I have been soaking his paw in warm saline solution twice a day, (as per vet's advice) and it really has made a difference. The wound has now scabbed over and he is more comfortable walking on that paw. 

After soaking it I patted it dry with paper towel to stop him licking it and getting loads of salt in his system. 

I would say it is worth a try with the tail, but I would actually dip the end of his tail in the warm solution, and if you can, hold it there for at least 4 or 
5 minutes. You may need the help of someone else - one person to restrain him and perhaps feed him a few treats, the other person to hold the tail in the salt water.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

chillminx said:


> I sympathise with you. One of my cats has recently scraped a large chunk out of one of his front paw pads - a nasty place to have a wound, as difficult to keep dirt out of it, particularly as he is an outdoor cat (who gets very stressed if he is not allowed out..)
> 
> I have been soaking his paw in warm saline solution twice a day, (as per vet's advice) and it really has made a difference. The wound has now scabbed over and he is more comfortable walking on that paw.
> 
> After soaking it I patted it dry with paper towel to stop him licking it and getting loads of salt in his system.
> 
> I would say it is worth a try with the tail, but I would actually dip the end of his tail in the warm solution, and if you can, hold it there for at least 4 or
> 5 minutes. You may need the help of someone else - one person to restrain him and perhaps feed him a few treats, the other person to hold the tail in the salt water.


Thanks, can you give me an idea of what ratio of salt to water? How much salt should I put in a pint of water? Thanks


----------



## chillminx

I don't use too much salt, in case he licks the wound after, too much salt being bad for the kidneys. You could probably use about *half a flat teaspoon of salt * to a pint of water (boiled water left until it's warm).

Good Luck!


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

chillminx said:


> I don't use too much salt, in case he licks the wound after, too much salt being bad for the kidneys. You could probably use about *half a flat teaspoon of salt * to a pint of water (boiled water left until it's warm).
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks a lot, i soaked his little tail tip in salt water last night and this morning, he did not seem to mind, so i'm going to continue to do it twice day.

Putting the end of Milos tail in tube seems to be working well, he cannot scratch it with his paws and it has not opened up since using it.

Another great benifit is he can now spend more time with Jacob, as even if Jacob does pounce on his tail he cant get to the tip. Jacob was getting so stressed being separated, so its nice to be able to have them together again, even though i would not leave them together unattended.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Just a little update, i've just come back from the vets with Milo.

She said his tail is healing up nicely, and he does not need any more antibiotics or will not need any more bathing in salt water, it just has to be left alone now to continue healing.

He has to go back for another check up on Friday, having the tube at the end of the tail is really helping I think.


----------



## chillminx

Brilliant news! Well done!


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

I took Milo to the vets again today for a check up, and vet said it is almost healed 

He does not have to go back again unless it starts to look bad, she's confident i should have no problems now. She says in a few days i can take the collar and tube off, and see how reacts, if he is constantly licking i have to put them on again for a few days.

I"m going to wait until my next shift at work is over, as otherwise i would be taking it off a day before i go back to work and i would be very worried that he might be licking it if i was not there.

Then i will have 4 days with him to monitor him fully.

I'm really hopeful this is all but resolved now, its such a relief


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chillminx

Milo is a gorgeous fellow! :001_wub: Very pleased to hear his tail injury has healed up nicely! Well done!


----------



## leashedForLife

Idontlikecoffee said:


> ... today [the] vet said it is almost healed
> 
> ... in a few days *i can take the collar & tube off*, and see how reacts, if he is constantly licking
> i have to put them on again for a few days.


Could U please post a photo of the tube over his tail?

tail-tips are always awkward to bandage or keep from the animal's mouth / tongue, plus of course
any other pet may also want to "help" & groom the wound. I'd love to see any new ideas for protecting
the tail-tip during healing. :yesnod:


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

leashedForLife said:


> Could U please post a photo of the tube over his tail?
> 
> tail-tips are always awkward to bandage or keep from the animal's mouth / tongue, plus of course
> any other pet may also want to "help" & groom the wound. I'd love to see any new ideas for protecting
> the tail-tip during healing. :yesnod:


Yes i will do, at the moment he's bombing about the house like an nutter, so i need to wait until he's a bit calmer.

The tube is very much a DIY job, and not very elegant but it really seems to be doing the job, hopefully i should be able to get some pictures up today


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Here are some pics of the tail tube, It was made out of flexible plastic, i just cut some plastic from a ring binder cover, and made it into an oversized tube and stuck it together with brown packing tape. I made the tube larger than his tail as i wanted to allow air to circulate around it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

To put the tube on Milo's tail i had to make his tail thicker, so i folded up some lint dressing and stuck it to his tail, making sure the tube fit snugly over the dressing, it ended up a bit messier than it could have been, but i did not want to peel it off and start again as it would have hurt Milo taking the plaster off.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here it the tube on Milo's tail, the tube is taped to the lint on his tail, so it does not hurt him when i take the tube on and off as it is not stuck directly to his tail.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A shot from another angle showing the tail tip in the tube:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Milo with his tail tube on:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

His wound has scabbed over and now his scabs are starting to fall off.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Because i don't have to worry about Jacob licking Milo's wound with the tail tube on, it has meant they can be together, which Jacob is very happy about.

I"m at the point now where i keep Milo's cone collar off when I am then there, which is much nicer for him.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chillminx

Thank you for explaining IDLC, I too had been wondering how you did it and meant to ask. 

Sorry, I'm still not sure I understand completely -- am I right in thinking you stuck the lint to Milo's tail with some kind of bandage that sticks to itself? Will it be possible for you to get the bandage off his tail without pulling out fur?

I am still having problems getting my cat's paw pad to heal (where he gouged out a lump of skin from a front paw pad). Am bathing it twice day but each time it scabs over he either licks off the scab or it gets knocked off and the wound starts bleeding again I've been wondering if I could make him a little sock to put over the wound the protect it, but could not think how to keep it on him. 
Do you think your system might be adapted for my cat?


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

chillminx said:


> Thank you for explaining IDLC, I too had been wondering how you did it and meant to ask.
> 
> Sorry, I'm still not sure I understand completely -- am I right in thinking you stuck the lint to Milo's tail with some kind of bandage that sticks to itself? Will it be possible for you to get the bandage off his tail without pulling out fur?
> 
> I am still having problems getting my cat's paw pad to heal (where he gouged out a lump of skin from a front paw pad). Am bathing it twice day but each time it scabs over he either licks off the scab or it gets knocked off and the wound starts bleeding again I've been wondering if I could make him a little sock to put over the wound the protect it, but could not think how to keep it on him.
> Do you think your system might be adapted for my cat?


Yes you are right, I used a sticky type of bandage to attach the lint to his tail, and it is stuck to his fur, and i'm sure he will not be very happy when i try to take it off, but i'm hoping if i do it really carefully it will not cause too much pain or damage.

Little bits of it a peeling back on its own at the moment, so i'm hoping its not too bad to take off. Obviously its not ideal, but given the choice of hurting him a bit taking the sticky tape off, or him having to have his tail amputated, i think it is the better of two evils.

The vet did comment that it was a really good idea, and was probably instrumental in getting his tail to heal.

I would imagine it would be a lot harder if its on his paw, being a part of the body that is in constant use, and it might get dirtier and need replacing more often, maybe if it was used in conjunction with a collar so he could not get to the paw it might help.

The only thing that would concern me is that if it was always dressed the air would not get to the wound? I know when i kept Milo's tail dressed for about 5 days, it had not started to scab over as the wound was still wet.

Getting it into fresh air really helped, but even though its looks well healed i'm not in a rush to take the tube off, as i'm worried if he starts washing it again it might open it up and i will be back to square one, so i'm leaving it another week.

Sorry i can't really be any help, i think if your cat could get access to his paw bandage he would probably try very hard to get it off, i think the only reason Milo has not got his off is because when his collar is on he cannot reach the sticky bandage, whenever i take the collar off he tries to peels of the sticky bandage, he does not seem at all interested in the tube or his tail tip, i have to keep and eye on him and distract him, when i'm not there i put his collar back on.

I really hope your boy gets better soon, its sounds like a very tricky situation, and very disheartening, when you seem to be getting somewhere, and then it starts bleeding again


----------



## leashedForLife

chillminx said:


> .. am I right in thinking you stuck the lint to Milo's tail with [a] *bandage that sticks to itself*?
> Will it be possible for you to get the bandage off his tail without pulling out fur?


self-adhesive bandage AKA vet-wrap - HOW TO APPLY
How To Properly Apply Vet Wrap - YouTube

Note that U stretch it slightly while wrapping - that opens the weave & brings tacky surfaces into 
direct contact; it can even be gently peeled off & re-used, if it's not dirty, tho obviously it's the OUTER 
layer, not against any open wound, sore, puncture, rash, or irritated skin. 

Vet Wrap: 20 Reasons why everyone needs some on hand!

Coflex. Co Flex SALE Coflex Wrap, Coflex Tape, CoFlex Bandage, Vet Wrap



chillminx said:


> I'm still having problems getting my cat's paw pad to heal...
> [I bathe] it twice daily, but each time it scabs... he either licks off the scab or it gets knocked off
> & the wound starts bleeding again.
> 
> I wondered if... a little sock... put over the wound [would] protect it, but could not think how
> to keep it on him.
> Do you think your system might be adapted for my cat?


Yes! :yesnod: 
an infant's sock [buy one pair] with sterile cotton batting mashed into a pad before inserting it, like a liner;
cut a 4 to 6-inch length from the vet-wrap, SPLIT it width-wise [scissor it in half], slip the thinly-padded sock 
over the cat's forepaw, & use the split-piece of vet-wrap to secure the free end of the vet-wrap roll to 
the OUTER side of the infant-sock; slip the other sock over the opp paw, stretch the vet-wrap lightly, 
& again *wrap* the vet-wrap "strap" to the outside of the 2nd sock; think of it as a suspender, 
a single trouser-brace, or sock-garters?... Does that make sense?

Once on, both socks get their lower half wrapped with vet-wrap to protect the sock from chewing or dirt - 
such as the litter-box. I'd keep Kitty indoors so the bandage doesn't get wet & dirty thru the wrap.

A spare pair of infant socks for use while the original pair is washed & dried would be good, too.

When it's soiled, peel off the dirty outside-reinforcement & just replace it; BEND kitty's legs to 
safely "back the foot out" of the wrapper, keeping the "sling" over the shoulders intact, to be
used again & again.

If the 'shoulder sling' gets too loose, a fold to take up the excess that U then FIRMLY stretch & press
together, should take up the slack for a few days. 

It will become a tightly-accordioned Z-shape: make a single fold to take up the slack, above kitty's shoulders, 
& press it hard; take the entire sling off [both socks & strap], lay the fold down, stabilize it with thumb 
& forefinger, *stretch the sling* exerting tension under the laid-down fold, & squeeze hard, using 
thumb & forefinger as anvil & hammer all along the fold's length [the width of the vet-wrap].

replace the tailored sling on Kitty by inserting the injured paw in the padded sock, run the strap over 
the shoulders, FOLD the other foreleg vertically [don't pull it outward!], & insert the other paw into
sock #2. Voila! 
.
.


----------



## chillminx

IDLC -- thank you for your support & advice.

Leashedforlife -- thank you for a very comprehensive explanation of your great idea of putting protective bootees and a sling on my cat. Your advice is much appreciated.

I have now bought some Vet Wrap. 
Have also bought Mushers Secret Paw Wax, which a friend has recommended to me. She used it on her dog when he cut his paw pad, and apparently it helped it heal up quickly.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mushers-Sec...673035&sr=8-1&keywords=mushers+secret+paw+wax

So I'll give the paw wax a try first and if that doesn't work I'll go for your bootees idea

Many thanks again to both of you.


----------



## leashedForLife

all digits & paws are crossed here, for a quick, complete healing & no more sore pad! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesthar

Wish I'd seen this sooner, I went through something similar with my Charlie-girl earlier this year when a nasty tom-cat bit her on the tail whilst she was minding her own business near my back door. I also had issues with buster collars and her getting round them, had to get a bit creative myself...

Results can be seen here if you are still interested 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/295835-my-turn-worry-charlie-girl-has-damaged-her-tail.html


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

I have a very sad update to the tale of of Milo's injury 

Everything was going well while i was at home to keep and eye on Milo, and his wound looked almost fully healed, however on my first day back home from work i found Milo had managed to get the tail tube off and had scratched his wound terribly, it seemed worse than when he had first injured it, so we were back to square one or worse.

I took him to the vets and we both agreed the best way forward was to partially amputate the tail. Obviously that was not a decision i made lightly, but the situation just felt so hopeless.

Milo had his operation yesterday, I asked the vets to take of at least 4" and ideally nearer 6" as i figured with that amount taken off he would not be able to scratch it with his cone collar on, the vet was pleased that i wanted so much off, as he said the more they take off the better chance it has of healing.

He came back last night with half a tail, he was a little bit disorientated but he seems back to his normal self this morning, he has to go back on Wednesday to have his dressings changed. He has tried to get to his little tail, but he can't get to it with his collar on, which is no doubt very frustrating for him, but i'm hopeful it will aid his recovery.


----------



## leashedForLife

i'm so sorry, obviously cats [& other pets] don't always know what's best for them, despite the fond beliefs 
of some owners, but i really think U did all that U could. 

I hope that it heals now permanently, & quickly. :thumbup1:


----------



## chillminx

So sorry to hear this sad news about his poor tail, but I am sure you did what was right in the circs, and he will have more chance of it healing completely.


----------



## Wiz201

My dog Amber has been going through this, she needed some special pain killers called tramadol at first to sedate her as she found it very frustrating too, but she's getting better now. She did get one stitch out but generally the vet is pleased with how its healing and hopefully now that infected cyst she had is gone the healthy tissue will have chance to heal. She still has a decent stump of a tail left, just looks weird with her bum shaved at the moment.


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Wiz201 said:


> My dog Amber has been going through this, she needed some special pain killers called tramadol at first to sedate her as she found it very frustrating too, but she's getting better now. She did get one stitch out but generally the vet is pleased with how its healing and hopefully now that infected cyst she had is gone the healthy tissue will have chance to heal. She still has a decent stump of a tail left, just looks weird with her bum shaved at the moment.


I hope Amber continues to improve, and makes a full recovery.


----------



## moggie14

Poor Milo :sad: Paws crossed for a speedy tail recovery 
Em
PS. Milo is gorgeous and quite similar to Sam :001_wub:


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Milo went to the vets today to get his dressing changed, Milo is not a very good patient and gets very feisty when people do things to him he does not like.

The vet and 2 nurses managed to get the dressing off, but they could not get a new one as he was so wild, biting, scratching and howling the place down.

She has left the dressing off but if he does start tampering with the wound he will have to be anaesthetised to get another dressing on him. I'm really hoping that will not be necessary as i always worry when my cats are given anaesthetic (many years ago i had a Siamese girl die under anaesthetic during a routine spay) 

He will have to be anaesthetised when he has his stitches out, which, all being well, will be a week tomorrow.

So, without a dressing on Milo and Jacob will have to be totally separated as i can't trust myself to intervene quickly enough if Jacob starts to mess with Milo's tail.

I can't wait for this saga to be over, it seems like one step forward two steps back a lot of the time


----------



## Wiz201

Amber had a dressing on with a few changes done every three days for the first week and a half, then it was left to air out. Fortunately she was cooperative patient. Could they not give the cat a lighter sedation to just change the dressing?


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Wiz201 said:


> Amber had a dressing on with a few changes done every three days for the first week and a half, then it was left to air out. Fortunately she was cooperative patient. Could they not give the cat a lighter sedation to just change the dressing?


That was not suggested as an option, i've just had a phone call from the vet nurse booking him in for Thursday 31st to have his stitches out and she said it would cost £35, so i'm guessing that is a full general anaesthetic, he's not allowed to eat anything from 8pm the night before either.


----------



## Wiz201

aww right. Well, hopefully he'll only need a light dose if he's under for less than 5 minutes.


----------



## chillminx

So sorry to hear of this latest setback IDLC 
Could you perhaps put your wonderful tail protector back on him? It did seem to help last time, at least until he pulled it off

My vet tells me these days general anaesthetic for cats for quick minor ops is very safe, being more of a sedative really. It is given by injection and wears off quite quickly. Just enough time apparently for the vet to perform e.g. a spay!


----------



## leashedForLife

chillminx said:


> My vet tells me [current] general anaesthetic [given to] cats for quick minor ops is very safe... more of a sedative, really.
> It's given by injection & wears off quite quickly. Just enough time, apparently, for the vet to perform, e-g, a spay!


Anyone know the drug name?

here in the USA, we tend to use gas-GA, & isofluorane is both safest & most-commonly used.
They inject a sedative so that they can safely intubate the animal, usually an opioid compound, & once that
takes effect, & the animal is dreamy & muscles are relaxed, they intubate & begin trickling iso-gas.

As soon as the iso-gas is shut off, the animal's awareness begins to return, which makes it very safe;
if the patient is getting too deep & respiration slows, or the heart slows, shut off the iso, give a little O2,
& they're already awaking.

Injectables may or may not have an antagonist, to reverse the drug's effects; often U just have to wait for it 
to wear off [actually, for the patient's liver to detox the active drug, or metabolize it via kidneys or liver].
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

Idontlikecoffee said:


> ...today [was Milo's appt to get] his dressing changed, he's not a very good patient & gets very feisty when people
> do things to him that he does not like.
> 
> The vet & 2 nurses managed to get the [old] dressing off, but couldn't [put on] a new one, he was so wild; biting,
> scratching, & howling the place down.
> 
> ...if he does [tamper] with the wound, he'll have to be anaesthetised to get another dressing on him.
> I'm really hoping that will not be necessary, i always worry when my cats are given anaesthetic (many years ago,
> i had a Siamese girl die under anaesthetic during a routine spay)
> 
> He'll [need anaesthesia to take] his stitches out, which, all being well, will be a week tomorrow.
> 
> [For now,] Milo & Jacob will have to be totally separated; i can't trust myself to intervene quickly enough,
> if Jacob starts to mess with Milo's tail. ...it seems like one step forward, two steps back, a lot of the time.


Yow. What a mess - i'm sorry to hear it. :nonod: I really hope Milo leaves it ALONE. 
As ChillMinx said, praps the tail-tube might work again? I don't think it would hurt to try.

All digits & paws crossed, here. :001_smile:


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

I've just got milo back from the vets, he has had his stitches out , the vet says it's healed up nicely, and they should not need to see him again, I've got to keep the collar on for a couple of days, so hopefully it won't be too long before I can leave Jacob and Milo together


----------



## chillminx

Great news IDLC! It's been rather a challenging experience for you & Milo! Well done for getting through it in one piece


----------



## Idontlikecoffee

Just a little update, Milo is doing really great  He has had is collar off for over a week and he has not damaged his tail tip, its completely covered with fur now, the only attention he gives it is to groom it occasionally, he does not seem to care that it is shorter now, and it does not stop him doing anything he used to do.

Its so nice to be able to let Jacob and Milo be together again, its lovely to watch them sleep and play together, and cause havoc and mayhem around the house.

Its like Christmas has come early for all three of us 

Many thanks for all the replies and help, at one point i thought this problem was never going to be resolved, its such a relief to have things back to normal again.

Here are a few pics of Milo and his new little tail.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## leashedForLife

He looks great! :yesnod: The shaved look on the tip will fade fast - 
i'm so glad he can spend free time with his buddy, now.

Good boy, Milo - _now, no more accidents!_ :nono: Be more careful 
when HuMom's not home, 'kay? :blushing:


----------



## chillminx

So pleased Milo has made a full recovery from his tail injury!:thumbup: Lovely pics - what a gorgeous hunk he is! :001_wub:


----------

